# Hunt Creek



## drallam (Dec 31, 2019)

Does anyone know how long the DNR has been studying Hunt Creek? Are there any reports that can be read about it? Just wondering why it's closed.


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

There has been a trout research station on the headwaters for a very long time, as back as the 50’s if I’m not mistaken. Only the area around that is closed, most of it is open during the general trout season. Quite a bit of information on it if you do some Googling and searches on the DNR site.


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

This river is an unmentionable too


----------



## drallam (Dec 31, 2019)

I thought only a small portion, from Harwood Rd to the Thunder Bay were open.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

LWCClub said:


> This river is an unmentionable too


Please use Private Messages for further communication, Drallam.


----------

